# علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟



## مايكل (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين​




احبائى انه سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة خصوصا بين طلبة الجامعة وهو علاقتنا بزملاؤنا الغير مسيحين كيف تكون ؟ هل من مبدأ المحبة التي علمنا اياها المسيح نتعامل معهم بطريقة عادية ام من مبدأ السلامة نتجنب و ننعزل . هل من الممكن ان يكون لنا أصدقاء منهم  و من يقبل مبدأ التعامل ما هي حدوده؟​


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

علينا نحن معشر المسيحين 
ان نحب الجميع
مهما كانت ديانتهم وعرقهم 
لقد علمنا الرب يسوع المسيح ان نحب اعدءانا وان نصلي لاجلهم
فكيف لانرحب بهم ونحن نعيش تحت عملا واحد ومدرسة واحدة ووطن واحد
رغم الاساءة من بعضهم فنحن نحبهم
قال الرب يسوع
بهذا يعرفونك انكم تلاميذي
يرو اعمالكم الحسنة فيتمجد اسمي


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

بالرغم من كل الاساءات الا اننا نحبهم و نتمنى ان يروا النور.... فاي فرق لنا لو كرهناهم كما يكرهونا؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

من تقصدون ب هم ؟ 

هل هم المسلمين ؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> بالتأكيد Zayer
> 
> مثال على ذلك هند معروف عند الناس ماذا يفعلوا المسيحين و اليهود و البوذيين بالمسلمين


 
صار المسيحيين و اليهود في الهند هم الذي يؤذون المسلمين؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

شو انقلبت سياسة


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

سياسه

لا يا حلوين خلونا بعيد


انا عن نفسي
عايشه في مكان
كله مسلمين

يعني ما كان عندي اختلاط
ابدآآ

الا سابقآآى قبل دخولي الاسلام



بس اعتبر
ان علاقتي مع المسحين
 و اليهود

شوي صعبه

لاني مسلم

وهذا ما يخيفني


----------



## استفانوس (5 نوفمبر 2005)

*شو يللي بخوفك 
بحياة المسيحية ام ترفع سيف
وارد ان الذي يخيفك كشف حقيقة الاسلام*


----------



## MARSHIEL (6 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد

اخى

ما بالك تتهرب مكن كل شئ

اجب كما يجب

باركك الرب


----------



## استفانوس (6 نوفمبر 2005)

MARSHIEL قال:
			
		

> فريد
> 
> اخى
> 
> ...




ماذا تقصد بانني اتهرب
ممكن التوضيح
وفي لي موضوع تحدثت انا ولم يكن صحيح
يرجى الرد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مايكل قال:


> علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخي الحبيب علي هذا الموضوع ولي تعليق

رغم التعليقات السابقة لم اجد الرد علي الموضوع

لذلك اقول في هذا الموضوع حسب علمي البسيط

1- علاقتنا بزملاؤنا الغير مسيحين كيف تكون ؟

علاقتنا بغير المسيحين مهم كان دينهم علاقه حب ومودة
 لان الله محبة لقد علمنا الرب يسوع المسيح ان نحب اعدءانا وان نصلي لاجلهم

--------------

2- هل من مبدأ المحبة التي علمنا اياها المسيح نتعامل معهم بطريقة عادية ام من مبدأ السلامة نتجنب و ننعزل ؟

يا اخي سؤالك غلط لان المحبه شي والتعامل شي اخر ما دخل المحبه بطريقه السلام والتعامل 

نحن نحب جميع الناس  مهم كان دينهم  ولكن الحب شي والتعامل معه الاخرين شي اخر احب ولكن التعامل معه في حذر  في حدود لان ليس اعلم ماذا يفكر في انا بنسبه ليه كافر ظالم غير محب لذلك اتعامل معه بحب واظهر حبي له في مواقف حياته ولكن التعامل في حدود 

---------------

3- هل من الممكن ان يكون لنا أصدقاء منهم  و من يقبل مبدأ التعامل ما هي حدوده؟

يا اخي لا ينفع ان يكون لك اصدقاء مع غير المؤمنين لان اي شركه للنور مع الظلمه  اي شركه للمسيح مع بلعام

ياريت تكون فهمتيني 

وشكرا تحياتي


----------



## antonius (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> يا اخي سؤالك غلط لان المحبه شي والتعامل شي اخر ما دخل المحبه بطريقه السلام والتعامل


اخالفك هنا يا استاذ اوريجانوس...
فالمحبة نظهرا بتعاملنا معهم...فنحن نساعد الجميع امكننا دون سؤالهم عن عقيدتهم..وانحن نحب الجميع مهما كان لونهم او دينهم ونعامل الجميع على انهم سواسية...فلا نحكم على احد ولا تهمنا معاملة الاخر لنا..فنحن نحبهم كما احبنا الله بغض النظر عن اي شيء ..


----------



## soufian (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*

أنا ادرس في الجامعة ، وعندي العديد من الأصدقاء المسيحيين القادمين من عدة دول عربية وأجنبية ، وعلاقتنا معهم كعلاقتنا مع أي شخص مسلم ، حتى اننا لانفتح أبداً المواضيع الدينية إلا إن ارادو هم دلك ، فديننا ينص على إحترام كافة الديانات الاخرى وعندنا العديد من الأيات القرانية  التي تدل على دلك. كما نجد عدة شركات ومشاريع ناجحة اصحابها يتشكلون من مسلمين ومسيحيين.


----------



## Strident (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*

و هل تبدأهم السلام و تضيق عليهم الطريق؟ إن كنت لا تفعل...ألا تكون مخالفاً لدينك يا اخي؟


----------



## Strident (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*



johnnie قال:


> و هل تبدأهم السلام و تضيق عليهم الطريق؟ إن كنت لا تفعل...ألا تكون مخالفاً لدينك يا اخي؟



آسف...
أقصد إن كنت تفعل...أي إن كنت تبدأهم السلام...
ألا تكون عندها مخالفاً لدينك؟


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الداعي للدين قال:


> مرحبا
> ماذا تقصد بحقيقة الاسلام ارجوك حدد أذا كنت تقصد ...


 

*عزيزي *
*هنا في هذا القسم نجيب على الأسئلة بإجابات مسيحية *

*ولا نتطرق الى معتقدات الغير مسيحيين *

*المشرف*


----------



## doooody (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_علاقتي بيهم عادية بس زملائي مسيحيين _
_شكرررا علي السؤال_ 
:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*



antonius قال:


> اخالفك هنا يا استاذ اوريجانوس...
> فالمحبة نظهرا بتعاملنا معهم...فنحن نساعد الجميع امكننا دون سؤالهم عن عقيدتهم..وانحن نحب الجميع مهما كان لونهم او دينهم ونعامل الجميع على انهم سواسية...فلا نحكم على احد ولا تهمنا معاملة الاخر لنا..فنحن نحبهم كما احبنا الله بغض النظر عن اي شيء ..


 
اخي العزيز يمكن اسلوب الكتابه خاني مش عرفت اعبر صح ولكن مش قصدي اللي حضرتك فهمتي يمكن النص كله يوضح كلامي ولكن اتكلم في هذه النقطه علي حاجه معينه

لم قولت كدة كنت اقصد اننا نتعامل بالحب لان الله محبه ونقدم للجميع الحب بعيد عن الدين والجنس واللون ولكن في حدود للعلاقه الشخصيه يعني مش اخد واحد مسلم صديق ودا بعيد اني اعمله بمحبه يارب تكون فهمتيني

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: علاقتنا بغير المسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ُيغلق لكسر قوانين القسم *

*بتطرق الأعضاء لمعتقدات غير مسيحية *


----------

